# Big T FOTN. (my 2nd post here)



## suzy_ (Nov 12, 2007)

so tonight i went to a cd release show for this awesome band... you should check them out at www.myspace.com/jeprocket

it was at a coffee shop in riverside... for those who live here in the 909, calif... it's called 'back to the grind'. really cute coffee shop.

they played the songs from their newest cd which i bought of course... plus a t-shirt was only 2.00 so that was pretty awesome... 

it's funny b/c one of my friends bought it...and i really wanted to by one cuz 1) it was cute 2) i thought in my mind what e/s combos i could wear with it. LOL. is that too nerdy? hahah.

well anyway, here's how i did my makeup for tonight! hope ya like it! =D im trying to get into the habit of taking pictures everytime i do my makeup just so i can have a record of it lol. ok ok enough blabbing, onto the pix!
















i forgot to put lipstick/lipgloss on.. shame on me! lol





man all i could stare at in this pic is my nostril lol... but i liked how the e/s looked.

























and of course, i had to include a picture where i'm making a face.

I USEDDDDDDDDDDD:

*EYES*
Udpp
Rubenesque paint pot
Mixing medium
Your Ladyship pigment <33333!!!!
Sea Me shadestick
Big T e/s
Texture e/s
Club e/s
Signed & Sealed e/s
Carbon/Black Tied e/s
Shroom e/s
Peacocky softsparkle liner
Raven k/p
random black e/l

*FACE*
Studio Fix Fluid NC40
Medium Dark MSF
Harmony Blush
Other Worldy Blush
Don't Be Shy Blush
Lightscapade MSF

*LIPS
*Creme O Spice lip linerViva Glam II (like always lol)
Smashbox's lipgloss in "Production" (again, like always)

any other questions... ask away! =)
​


----------



## Edie (Nov 12, 2007)

Beautiful Colour on you! U look gorgoues!


----------



## .k. (Nov 12, 2007)

aww we need more tuts from you!


----------



## frocher (Nov 12, 2007)

Very pretty.


----------



## suzy_ (Nov 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Edie* 

 
_Beautiful Colour on you! U look gorgoues!_

 
thanks! teal is one of my fav colors. <333


----------



## chrisantiss (Nov 12, 2007)

Wow, very pretty


----------



## Jayne (Nov 12, 2007)

gooooorrgeouuus


----------



## Jot (Nov 12, 2007)

fantastic


----------



## nunu (Nov 12, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## n3crolust (Nov 12, 2007)

nice eyes!


----------



## makeba (Nov 12, 2007)

my favorite color combos. sweet!


----------



## OliviaChristine (Nov 12, 2007)

Wow, that blue/teal is soooo gorgeous! Fantastic


----------



## dreamqueen (Nov 12, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 12, 2007)

i'm so glad ur posting here! i saw this on LJ and LOVE everything about it! ur so pretty


----------



## n_c (Nov 12, 2007)

Love it.


----------



## pladies (Nov 12, 2007)

You should do a tut of this look it's awesome !


----------



## Janice (Nov 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pladies* 

 
_You should do a tut of this look it's awesome !_

 





!


----------



## rebekah (Nov 12, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## suzy_ (Nov 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_





 i'm so glad ur posting here! i saw this on LJ and LOVE everything about it! ur so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks hun! i honestly always forget to post my fotds on here, this time i remembered =D


----------



## suzy_ (Nov 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pladies* 

 
_You should do a tut of this look it's awesome !_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_





!_

 
ty!! i'll try once i get my new camera. the one i have now takes forever for me to get good shots!


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 12, 2007)

Wow!  Gorgeous!!!


----------



## sophistichic (Nov 12, 2007)

Wow, I love the colors on you! You look great~


----------



## entipy (Nov 12, 2007)

This is really pretty!!! Those colors are wonderful and look great on you!


----------



## amoona (Nov 12, 2007)

Love the blue on you!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Nov 12, 2007)

OMG... I love this sooo much!! Perfect blending & these colors are just plain old HAWT!!!


----------



## suzy_ (Nov 12, 2007)

*thank you all* for all the great comments!! 

i would love to see someone else try this look!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 12, 2007)

I opened the thread and my eyes bugged out.  Jeweled Teal!  I don't think that I ever saw this before.  It's so diamond cutting edge.  The hair  is framed perfectly.    WOW!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Nov 12, 2007)

sexy as hell!!


----------



## c00ki312 (Nov 12, 2007)

wowwwwwwww u look soo good with this colour. it looks so immaculate! tutt plzzzz


----------



## yummy411 (Nov 12, 2007)

beautiful! love the lip color too!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 12, 2007)

That blue is gorgeous!


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 12, 2007)

Hot to death! *breaks out my Pompous Blue*


----------



## hey (Nov 12, 2007)

tutorial for this please! :]


----------



## darkishstar (Nov 13, 2007)

Please make some tuts. =) Your eye make up is so amazing. =)


----------



## suzy_ (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Please make some tuts. =) Your eye make up is so amazing. =)_

 
i will definitely try! i need to get my hands on a better camera first. =)


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 13, 2007)

This looks gorgeous!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Nov 13, 2007)

ooo... this is so nice.  I *love* this combination.


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Nov 13, 2007)

very nice


----------



## mena22787 (Nov 13, 2007)

gorgeous color combo and placement! what do you use on your brows?


----------



## jlowe86 (Nov 13, 2007)

Gorgeous...love the color combos you used!


----------



## suzy_ (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mena22787* 

 
_gorgeous color combo and placement! what do you use on your brows?_

 
thanks babe. i use:

MAC Brow Finisher - wheat
MAC eyebrow pencil - spiked
MAC fluidline - ostentatious (sometimes)
Maybelline eye/eyebrow pencil (the cheap little red ones) - charcoal grey


----------



## pichima (Nov 13, 2007)

love it!


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow. I effin' love the colors you used - what was the shade you used on your lids? Was it the one with a bunch of <3 next to it? Haha.


----------



## suzy_ (Nov 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CellyCell* 

 
_Wow. I effin' love the colors you used - what was the shade you used on your lids? Was it the one with a bunch of <3 next to it? Haha._

 

thanks hun. lol no, the color on the lid is sea me shadestick with bit t e/s over it... the reason why there are <3's next to your ladyship pigment is cuz i reaaaaally like that pigment a lot for some reason. it's just such a pretty highlighter lol. (=


----------



## Pink Lady (Nov 14, 2007)

I absolutely love this look! I'm glad others have asked for a tut because that's what I was going to do lol The combo is amazing


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Nov 14, 2007)

I love it!!


----------



## maggiep07 (Nov 14, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## baybooty (Aug 16, 2008)

YOU'RE ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUSSSSS


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 16, 2008)

wow you look gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i love Big T i really need to get it out more x


----------



## Ivana-Maria (Aug 16, 2008)

Amazing!
Big T looks so beautiful on you!


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Aug 16, 2008)

this is spot on! perfect blending and the colours are gorgeousss
good job


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 16, 2008)

Very pretty colors and they look great on you!


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 16, 2008)

Gorgeous eye makeup!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 16, 2008)

Gorgeous look!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Aug 16, 2008)

very pretty girl


----------



## zerin (Aug 17, 2008)

gorgeous!!!


----------



## MILFY (Aug 17, 2008)

Love the teal - nice lip colour too!  Great job.


----------



## daffie (Aug 17, 2008)

You are absolutely gorgeous!! Love it =)


----------



## suzy_ (Dec 20, 2008)

hey guys!! for those who asked for a tutorial a longggg time ago, i finally did one with my new camera!! you can check it out here

http://specktra.net/f296/vibrant-teal-eyes-124744/

<333suzy

oh and thank you to the newer comments i got on here that i never saw. xox


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 20, 2008)

that blue looks so good on you i've used it before but it didnt look as dark !


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Dec 21, 2008)

Jeez, how pretty are you! Lovely make up.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 21, 2008)

love this.


----------



## KissMeKissMe (Dec 21, 2008)

this is probably one of my most favorite looks, ever


----------



## Snow_White (Dec 21, 2008)

Love the vibrant colour.


----------

